# I love 'em!



## Bugleboy (Aug 22, 2012)

I was just admiring my USPc 9mm and USPc.45 ACP. I've had both for a while, but I guess I was feeling giddy. It's like being married to the nicest girl you know, and she's drop dead gorgeous. :heart:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Bugleboy said:


> It's like being married to the nicest girl you know, and she's drop dead gorgeous. :heart:


And packing heat


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah. Like a pretty girl, the H&K has that effect on a guy! :mrgreen:


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I lov e them--my wife hates them(due to long lem triggers)--her loss!!!LOL

when she skips range day--it is H+K day for me I bring a VP(, P30 and my HK45-- all smiles from me--they make me look goon on the range as long as I remember to concentrate on the trigger pull( long and slow)


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm right behind you HK's can replace viagra!!


----------

